# This LURE destroys creek Smallmouth (GMR trib)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I decided to order some new baits to try for smallies when I came across this hellgrammite pattern. I am embarrassed to admit I have never thrown a hellgrammite style bait before so this was a new experience for me. Needless to say, this bait has a spot in my top 5 for smallmouth fishing in creeks and rivers for now on. Enjoy this live creek fishing report from a tributary in Southwest Ohio! stay safe and tight lines..LETS GOO!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool stuff! I also plan on incorporating some creature like baits on ned type head when I start smallie fishing this summer. 
Here's a couple local choices fyi. Cant an wont say there better then the elaztechs cause there prolly not. But I've always been a fan of venom lures















They also sell there version of a ned head,and a ned head with a bent shank for weedless nedding


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Cool stuff! I also plan on incorporating some creature like baits on ned type head when I start smallie fishing this summer.
> Here's a couple local choices fyi. Cant an wont say there better then the elaztechs cause there prolly not. But I've always been a fan of venom lures
> View attachment 356655
> View attachment 356657
> ...


Yea I am new to the ned game so I am exploring all kinds of different baits and ned heads.. I got some seedless ned heads too! Excited to see what this season will hold for me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Yea I am new to the ned game so I am exploring all kinds of different baits and ned heads.. I got some seedless ned heads too! Excited to see what this season will hold for me!


I've been using it a couple years now,there straight fish catchers. I'm not a big fan of the wire weed guards on the zman ned heads. When I need to go weedless I brake these guys out


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Yea I am new to the ned game so I am exploring all kinds of different baits and ned heads.. I got some seedless ned heads too! Excited to see what this season will hold for me!


I have to find some of those seedless ned heads. Dentist said if I keep chewing the seeds my teeth will break!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've been using it a couple years now,there straight fish catchers. I'm not a big fan of the wire weed guards on the zman ned heads. When I need to go weedless I brake these guys out
> View attachment 356921


I got some of those! Ready to slay em


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Curious, in creeks and rivers, how do you keep the NedHead from getting stuck in the rocks? I've given up hundreds of jigheads, tubes and everything else to the rocky bottom. How do you keep these from burying in the rocks?

I've got a bag of Hellgremmites I'd like to try.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saug, stick to the zman baits!! Can’t be beat.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TIC said:


> Curious, in creeks and rivers, how do you keep the NedHead from getting stuck in the rocks? I've given up hundreds of jigheads, tubes and everything else to the rocky bottom. How do you keep these from burying in the rocks?
> 
> I've got a bag of Hellgremmites I'd like to try.


You don’t lol, sacrifice to the fish gods 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great Video! Going to have to get me some Hellgries!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TIC said:


> Curious, in creeks and rivers, how do you keep the NedHead from getting stuck in the rocks? I've given up hundreds of jigheads, tubes and everything else to the rocky bottom. How do you keep these from burying in the rocks?
> 
> I've got a bag of Hellgremmites I'd like to try.


Unfortunately, you can't...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

TIC said:


> Curious, in creeks and rivers, how do you keep the NedHead from getting stuck in the rocks? I've given up hundreds of jigheads, tubes and everything else to the rocky bottom. How do you keep these from burying in the rocks?
> 
> I've got a bag of Hellgremmites I'd like to try.


Actually there are companies out there making Ned EWG hooks you can Texas rig ned rig baits now. Lifted jigs, venom lures to name a few. Can be bought on tackle warehouses website. 

Lifted jigs










Venom lures


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Actually there are companies out there making Ned EWG hooks you can Texas rig ned rig baits now. Lifted jigs, venom lures to name a few. Can be bought on tackle warehouses website.
> 
> Lifted jigs
> 
> ...


I’ve got some of these but I feel like the hard hook set that is required on weedless plastics kind of defeats the purpose of Ned rigs; a light hookset at most should be all that is required when finesse fishing to preserve the presentation. I do love Venom Lures though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kingofamberley said:


> I’ve got some of these but I feel like the hard hook set that is required on weedless plastics kind of defeats the purpose of Ned rigs; a light hookset at most should be all that is required when finesse fishing to preserve the presentation. I do love Venom Lures though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Depends on the product I suppose. Zman elastic would last forever.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Depends on the product I suppose. Zman elastic would last forever.


I don’t mean preserve the bait itself, I mean how you are presenting it. A home run swing would pull the bait way out of the strike zone and could spook any interested fish. With a Ned rig I kind of just reel the line up tight and the fish usually hooks itself. Not to say the weedless Ned heads aren’t good, but aren’t quite the same niche for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kingofamberley said:


> I don’t mean preserve the bait itself, I mean how you are presenting it. A home run swing would pull the bait way out of the strike zone and could spook any interested fish. With a Ned rig I kind of just reel the line up tight and the fish usually hooks itself. Not to say the weedless Ned heads aren’t good, but aren’t quite the same niche for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The presentation is similar with regular Ned head or an EWG. I’ve even tried T rigging a TRD on a ned rig and caught fish that way. You don’t have to set the hooks hard with either of these ewg hooks or ned heads.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> The presentation is similar with regular Ned head or an EWG. I’ve even tried T rigging a TRD on a ned rig and caught fish that way. You don’t have to set the hooks hard with either of these ewg hooks or ned heads.


Well seeing has you have caught more big bass this year already that maybe I ever have, I’m going to trust you on this and try them more this year. I have a whooole bunch of Venom and Z Man Ned rig stuff that I acquired over the winter lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kingofamberley said:


> Well seeing has you have caught more big bass this year already that maybe I ever have, I’m going to trust you on this and try them more this year. I have a whooole bunch of Venom and Z Man Ned rig stuff that I acquired over the winter lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’m no expert whatsoever. I attribute my success this year so far to the influx in fishing days thanks to this virus crap lol. I’ve fished probably close to 50 days since beginning of March already lol


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I’m no expert whatsoever. I attribute my success this year so far to the influx in fishing days thanks to this virus crap lol. I’ve fished probably close to 50 days since beginning of March already lol


I am very close to getting a yak so maybe I’ll see you out there someday!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I've found the zman jigs bend quite a bit with each fish, and have broken several pretty easily. Perhaps I need to use a heavier weight....but usually try to go as light as possible that is still cast able for the conditions. Any recommendations on alternative brands for a ned rig with a stronger hook? How are the Venoms/Lifted jigs on this front? Thanks


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice catch of smallies the hellgermit lure looks awesome was that a Zman brand.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

sjwano said:


> I've found the zman jigs bend quite a bit with each fish, and have broken several pretty easily. Perhaps I need to use a heavier weight....but usually try to go as light as possible that is still cast able for the conditions. Any recommendations on alternative brands for a ned rig with a stronger hook? How are the Venoms/Lifted jigs on this front? Thanks


Yea the zman hooks break on me and the tips of the hook break alot more than I would like


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sjwano said:


> I've found the zman jigs bend quite a bit with each fish, and have broken several pretty easily. Perhaps I need to use a heavier weight....but usually try to go as light as possible that is still cast able for the conditions. Any recommendations on alternative brands for a ned rig with a stronger hook? How are the Venoms/Lifted jigs on this front? Thanks


See I like light wire hooks so I can bend and pull free from snags, then bend back to shape with pliers. Using my drag ensures fish don’t straighten the hook, even when I happen in to big catfish.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

